# Nummy has passed away this morning.



## Nummy (Jul 24, 2012)

:cry2 My little guy died today after living for almost 10 years. He passed a bladder stone on Sunday last weekend and I thought the worst was behind him, he seemed to be a happier little guy on Monday, but this morning things looked like they went back to bad. I knew all the symptoms as to what was going on, no eating or drinking, straining to pee looking all hunched up. I called the vet for an emergency visit and I had a sad feeling things were not good.

When we got to the vet and she felt his body, she could feel the stone about 2 inches up. She offered to put him under and try to pull it out of his urethra if it was possible. I told her we should check on a xray if there was more to come before we went ahead with all that. Sure enough she said he had a huge bladder stone that he would not be passing. My only option was to either go through with surgery at his old age (which the vet did not want to really do) or to let him go. As much as it pained me to make this decision, I decided to let my handsome love go with God and hope to meet with him again. I am so sad. He was my little sunshine. I am going to miss him so much. :rip: My little guy.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 24, 2012)

I am so for your loss of beautiful Nummy. He was so lucky to live with you and have your love and care for ten years! I know how much it hurts to loose a bunny love. My heart goes out to you.

Binkie Free, Nummy. We'll see you at the Bridge.
:rainbow:


----------



## HEM (Jul 24, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about your loss
We're sure that it won't help now but hopefully with time you can find comfort in knowing that you got to share your life with Nummy for 10 years and will be able to heal through great memories of the long and happy life you two shared.
Hopefully you will be alright soon, although I know it will take some time.
Our thoughts are with you and Nummy
Binky free Nummy


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 24, 2012)

Aww so sorry for your loss. Feel confident in your decision. Rabbits are good at hiding pain so you most likely did what was best for him. He is at peace.

Best to you.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 24, 2012)

The sequel has begun.
I'm so so sorry for your loss. A treasured life truly, my heart goes out to you.
Jj


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 24, 2012)

so sorry you lost him, he was an incredible handsome dude. Binky free little man


----------



## myheart (Jul 24, 2012)

Sending you tons of healing hugs **:hug:** because there aren't enough words to let you know that your saying goodbye was done out of yourlove for Nummy. 

Binky Free at The Bridge Nummy :rainbow: Your family will miss you so much, so watch over them until they are healed a little.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh No! My heart nearly stopped when I read the title this morning...I'm so sorry to hear about your dear little Nummy~ :cry2:sad: I know he'll be very missed and was a very well loved bunny.

*Hugs*

Binky free Nummy! :rainbow::rip:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, binky free sweet Nummy. :hug:


----------



## Nummy (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank-you everyone. It was a tough night last night. I was so exhausted from crying so much. Nummy's death was my first real long term death I have had to go through with any pet. It is so strange that he is gone. I still find myself looking for him. I kept looking in his pen all night checking to see if he was there. This is so weird for me. I miss him so much. All I can do is think of him.

I decided to donate all his left over food and litter to a great place called rabbit rescue. It really made sense for me to do this as Nummy himself was a rescue. Doing this makes me feel like I can still do something for Nummy. I don't know how long I will grieve for him, but this is a really tough thing to do. I keep seeing him in my mind doing the cute little things he does. I wish I could hold him again. Funny thing is, he had this rabbit stuffed animal as his long time companion, and I decided to wash it up last night so I could make it into a Nummy memorial. I want to get a little bracelet I can get engraved with his name on it to place on a shelf somewhere in my home. 

Nummy was a wonderful rabbit, the best friend I could ever ask for from a pet. He was a good boy too, never getting into trouble. I will think of him often.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. We do know how you feel. We just lost our little girl Coal after 13 1/2 years--I keep going into the rabbit room and expect to see her on the floor with her little legs out behind her. We just have to dry our eyes and go on. Binky free little man and rest in peace.


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 26, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how hard it is. I'm thinking about you!


----------

